# Politika a CanadaHunon



## Melitta (2016 Február 2)

Uj lehetoseggel jelentkezunk, a Canadahunon egyedulalloan ebben a kategoriaban "Orszagaszat " temaban. Szeretnenk lehetoseget adni azoknak az iroknak publicistaknak , ujsagiroknak , blog-iroknak es a temat kedveloknek, tenni akaroknak, akik irasaikkal szinesitenek a palettankat.
Erre a temara megnottek az iroi/olvasoi igenyek, mert Mo-on sok iro szamara, egyre jobban szukul a demokratikus felulet.
Fokozottabb moderalast hasznalunk, a tema erzekenysege miatt.
Tovabbra sem lehet a meg nem engedett, durva, obcen ,masokra serto, megalazo kifejezeseket hasznalni, mint ahogyan Canadahunon egyeb teruleten, feluletein sem.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> mert Mo-on sok iro szamara, egyre jobban szukul a demokratikus felulet.



Ez mit jelent magyarul?


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

Szukitettek a lehetoseget.
Miert kell jatszani a ...............tudod te hisz itt mar tobben is leirtak de ha tolem akarod hallani......
Pl a kommetelokert a tulajdonosokat vagy uzemeltetoket tettek felelosse./Buntetheto modon/ Sokan bezartak a komment lehetoseget es ezzel tonkre is vagtak a forumok chetek stb lehetoseget.
Megvontak majd minden ellenzeki oldal allami hirdetesi lehetoseget es kisamfaztak a sajat mediajukat milliardos hirdetesekkel ,tamogatasokkal.
Az uj media felugyelet igen komolyan vegzalja az ellenzeki oldalakat, sot kisse zsarolasnak tuno modon mondatnak le media vezetoket.
A klubradioval amit csinaltak az iskola peldaja a diktatorikusan mukodo ellenorzo media hatsagoknak.
De az ujabb esemeny a rendkivul alapot bevezetese is egy torveny pontja a media korlatozasata lekapcsolasa az intenetnek es teljes kontrol.
Ha mindez nem eleg a baratod a google ,de lehet hogy itt a tobbiek foleg az otthoniak pontosabban es meg tobb szabalyt es torvenyt is tudnak neked sorolni a sok vegzalasok kozul.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Pl a kommentelokert a tulajdonosokat vagy uzemeltetoket tettek felelosse./Buntetheto modon/ Sokan bezartak a komment lehetoseget es ezzel tonkre is vagtak a forumok chetek stb lehetoseget.


Ez sucks...itt a annyi a kulonbseg hogy te is felelos vagy jogilag ha en ragalmazo akarmit posztolok, tudomasodra jut es nem veszed le. 
(The message to website operators from _Weaver_ is thus fairly straightforward: feel free to operate “unmoderated” comments sections on your website, but once you are made aware of defamatory content, you’d better act swiftly to remove that content or risk the pain of an adverse defamation judgment.)


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 3)

Mi ebol a tanusag?Szepen beszeljel mindenkivel .


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Megvontak majd minden ellenzeki oldal allami hirdetesi lehetoseget es kisamfaztak a sajat mediajukat milliardos hirdetesekkel ,tamogatasokkal.



Ha legkozelebb, a nemletezo baloldal gyoz, akkor ok is ezt fogjak csinalni valoszinuleg.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Mi ebol a tanusag?Szepen beszeljel mindenkivel .


Igyekszem


----------



## Studiora (2016 Február 3)

És mivel valóban a legjobb barátunk a gugli, érdemes rákeresni például az "öncenzúra" kifejezésre. Meg például arra, hogy hol és mi, de legfőképp milyen kontextusban és milyen interpretációban olvasható a miskolci hermannosok által indított tiltakozásról, az elvileg mától induló tüntetésekről. És máris itthon vagyunk.


----------



## Antal58 (2016 Február 3)

Melitta írta:


> Uj lehetoseggel jelentkezunk, a Canadahunon egyedulalloan ebben a kategoriaban "Orszagaszat " temaban. Szeretnenk lehetoseget adni azoknak az iroknak publicistaknak , ujsagiroknak , blog-iroknak es a temat kedveloknek, tenni akaroknak, akik irasaikkal szinesitenek a palettankat.
> Erre a temara megnottek az iroi/olvasoi igenyek, mert Mo-on sok iro szamara, egyre jobban szukul a demokratikus felulet.
> Fokozottabb moderalast hasznalunk, a tema erzekenysege miatt.
> Tovabbra sem lehet a meg nem engedett, durva, obcen ,masokra serto, megalazo kifejezeseket hasznalni, mint ahogyan Canadahunon egyeb teruleten, feluletein sem.


___________
Üdvözlöm az oldalt! Itt elmondhatom, leírhatom sérelmeimet. Reménykedem az engem megsegítő válaszokban, valamiképp tanácsot adnak a magyarországi túlélésünkhöz.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 3)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Ha legkozelebb, a nemletezo baloldal gyoz, akkor ok is ezt fogjak csinalni valoszinuleg.


remélem nem...
mindenki érdekében remélem...


----------



## Antal58 (2016 Február 4)

Melitta írta:


> Szukitettek a lehetoseget.
> Miert kell jatszani a ...............tudod te hisz itt mar tobben is leirtak de ha tolem akarod hallani......
> Pl a kommetelokert a tulajdonosokat vagy uzemeltetoket tettek felelosse./Buntetheto modon/ Sokan bezartak a komment lehetoseget es ezzel tonkre is vagtak a forumok chetek stb lehetoseget.
> Megvontak majd minden ellenzeki oldal allami hirdetesi lehetoseget es kisamfaztak a sajat mediajukat milliardos hirdetesekkel ,tamogatasokkal.
> ...


*
Kedves Melitta, bocsásson meg, hogy a nevén szólítom!
Egy valamit nem értek. A "királyi tévében" hónapok óta folyik egy hirdetés. Nyomják reggel és este, sőt napközben is. Ebben a hirdetésben szó szerint, megvezetik az idősebb embereket, hogy kössenek biztosítást. Olyan biztosítást, mely haláluk estén a befizetés arányába, (JÓL) fizet az örökösöknek. A tévében sulykolt mondatok arra is rávilágítanak, hogy még orvosi vizsgálat sem kell a szerződést megkötőjének. Bekapcsoljuk a királyi tévét, s máris láthatjuk, hallhatjuk, hogy ez az életbiztosítási szerződés, a (biztosítási cég által sikeresen megvezetett) időseknek mennyire "nyerő". Meg kell jegyeznem, hogy ezt a céget irgalmatlanul megbüntették, mert az idős, és a nem idős személyeket. A csali az, hogy még orvosi vizsgálat sem kell. No meg az életkort is masszívan hirdetik, ameddig megköthető ez a fajta biztosítás. Melyet az örökösök kap(hat)nak, s akár a temetésre, akár egyéb dolgokra elkölthetnek, de akár (ez nem szerepel a hirdetésben, ez az én személyes rosszindulatom) külföldi nyaralásra is elkölthetnek. Ami a lényeg, nincs megkötöttség, csak egyben, ha a szerződést megkötője meghatározza, hogy ennyi meg annyi pénzt a temetésre költsön az szerződésben megjelölt örökös.
No most, akik nem ismerik a jogszabályokat, alul képzettek, idősek és nincs senki, aki felvilágosítaná őket, belegyalogolnak ebbe a méltatlan, hazugsággal meghirdetett lehetőségbe.
Sőt, aki ezt a képernyőről sugallja, az nem más, mint az ismert rádiós. Neki hisznek, a hirdetés szövegének is. Ez mind, mind hazugság. Mint ahogyan ezt tudjuk, mármint akik ebben a témában tájékozottak, pontosan az, hogy a bekövetkezett halál pillanatában miben is hunyt el az életbiztosítást megkötő személy? Ha volt olyan krónikus betegsége, ami még az életbiztosítás megkötése előtt is megvolt, akkor bukta az egész. A biztosító erre hivatkozva nem fizet egy fillért sem, nemhogy forintot. Mivel a biztosító szakértői ennek utána is néznek, vizslatnak, amiről a hirdetésben nem világosítják fel az érdeklődőket.

Ami a legszomorúbb, hogy ezt a bizonyos céget megbüntették. Itt a neten olvastam is, hogy miért. S, ennek ellenére, még tegnap is süvítette a királyi magyar tévé ezt a hirdetést, amivel több idős, és nem idős, tájékozatlan személyt rendesen bevisznek a "susnyásba". Akkor kérem, kinek is az érdekeit védi a királyi média?
Ha mindazokét védené, akik megkötik ezt a fals szerződést, mert egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy abból haláluk után az örökösök bármennyi pénzt is remélnek, akkor a bírósági döntés után levenné a képernyőről ezt a csali életbiztosítási toborzást. No most, ha bárki másban hal meg, mint amilyen (jelenlegi, az életbiztosítás pillanatában meglévő) betegsége van, akkor az ügy a nyertes oldalra kerül. Ez, mint tudjuk kiszámíthatatlan.

Az idős emberek a tapasztalataim függvényében halmozottan betegek.
No, pontosan ez az ok, amiért kétséges az a kifizetés, amiben reménykednek és fizetnek, fizetnek. Azt ugyan nem tudom, hogy a köles, miért és hogyan fizet, de a mondás szerint, fizetnek, mint a köles. Ezt a fizetést a királyi tévében nem állítják le. Nem, mégpedig a pontos infó közlésével megvétózhatnák. Az lenne a legkorrektebb, ha befejeznék a hirdetés nyomatását, s így leállíthatnák a szerencsétlenek további toborzását.
Szíves elnézésüket kérem, hogy ilyen hosszan fejtegetem ezt a dolgot, de rendesen kint vagyok a mind összes házamból, pedig csak egy van. 
Itt, ezzel az inkorrekt hirdetéssel a királyi tévécsatornák nyerészkednek. Mármint a hirdetés megjelenítésével. Sajnos itt és most ismét szembesülünk azzal, hogy ki kell mondani, írni, az erkölcs, a hitelesség, a becsület hun marad, ha már a tévében sem veszik ezt komolyan. A pénz befizetése mentesít a korrekt üzleti magatartástól? Ebben az esetben nap-világosan megtapasztal(hat)juk.


----------



## GeoCracker (2016 Február 6)

Antal58 írta:


> pontosan ez az ok, amiért kétséges az a kifizetés, amiben reménykednek és fizetnek, fizetnek.


A biztosítókat sújtó különadók miatt ki is kell tudni azt gazdálkodni. Annak formájában a bent ragadt pénzeket pedig viszi az állam. Akkor a királyi miért ne hirdetné ezt a biztosítást? Az állam csak kereshet az ügyön....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 6)

Mindenki azt hirdet amit akar vagy amiben utazik, a biztositok is a tv a media nem felelos a hiretes tartalmaert , o a ceggel kot megallapodast meretre feluletre idore stb.
Az tud hirdetni akinek van penze.


----------



## daibo (2016 Február 21)

Valami gyógyszer reklám: sokféle hasfájás egyféle megoldás. Megoldás? Mire? Kinek jó ez? 
Szinte nyílt fenyegetés, ha nem csinálod amit mondok, a végén életben maradsz.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 21)

Mi nem tudunk az otthoni tv re se nyomast gyakorolni se megmondani mit hirdesenek.
Azt meg kell tanulni mindenki penzbol el. A bizotsitok meg nem a szegeny uzletemberek taborahoz tartoznak.
Szamolni mindig kell ha egy idos ember kot a temetes koltsegere biztositast azert azt csak tudja ha el meg 20 evet es fizet x
Ft csak kell hogy a biztosito penzt csinaljon mert nem jotekonsagi intezmeny, es nem vesztesegbol el.
Az eletbiztositast is nagyon meg kell nezni, mert nagyreszuk csak balesetre vonatkozik pl ha elut az auto es nem akut betegsegre mint pl ha valaki rakos lesz. 
A tanusag a kisbetus reszt kell mindig elolvasni , vagy haza vinni es par nap mulva visszavinni a dontessel ,megkotom elfogadom vagy nem.


----------



## itsadán (2016 Május 12)

Melitta írta:


> Szukitettek a lehetoseget.
> Miert kell jatszani a ...............tudod te hisz itt mar tobben is leirtak de ha tolem akarod hallani......
> Pl a kommetelokert a tulajdonosokat vagy uzemeltetoket tettek felelosse./Buntetheto modon/ Sokan bezartak a komment lehetoseget es ezzel tonkre is vagtak a forumok chetek stb lehetoseget.
> Megvontak majd minden ellenzeki oldal allami hirdetesi lehetoseget es kisamfaztak a sajat mediajukat milliardos hirdetesekkel ,tamogatasokkal.
> ...


Én még emlékszem a 60-as évek híradóira, amikor csak sikertörténetekről, sztahanovistákról és a "gonosz imperialistákról" lehetett csak látni, hallani. A mai híradások szinte ugyan ilyenek. Ez a módszer régebben is csak egy darabig volt hatékony!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Szeptember 7)

*KDNP - Kereszténydemokrata Néppárt (szerintük a családok pártjának) a véleménye:*
- _A vasárnap a családé legyen!_
*Ez pedig a mi ötletünk:*
_- Szót fogadunk. Otthon maradunk. Többek így és ezt gondolják, így október 2-a is a családé lesz. Nekünk ez lesz a helyes döntés, MOST megfogadjuk a KDNP tanácsát. _


----------



## tankerman16 (2016 Szeptember 10)

Melitta írta:


> Az uj media felugyelet igen komolyan vegzalja az ellenzeki oldalakat, sot kisse zsarolasnak tuno modon mondatnak le media vezetoket.


ha ellenzéki oldalként a jobbikra és társaira gondol, akkor az már régen rossz 

a jelenlegi rendszerben (és úgy néz ki, jó sokáig marad még ez a nyakunkon) csak két "oldal" van: a hatalom lévők (bankok, egyházak, politikusok, hatóságok, média, stb... ) és a nép, amelyet előbbiek rabszolgaként tartanak.


----------



## 57310 (2017 Február 21)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Igyekszem


Nacseszdmeg, érdemes volt hozzászólnod? 
Figyelmeztettek "Mi ebol a tanusag?Szepen beszeljel mindenkivel .""


----------

